

 First-person video from a radio-controlled airplane - nickb
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2237947353453839215&q=rc+plane+vr+goggles&total=8&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

======
henning
Very cool, although I could do without the music.

I guess that's one drawback to hacking on software instead of hardware: you
can't make a cool video your family and friends could watch about coding
modular interpreters in Haskell with monads. :/

------
amichail
This would certainly enhance this startup idea:

[http://groups.google.com/group/rec.models.rc.air/browse_frm/...](http://groups.google.com/group/rec.models.rc.air/browse_frm/thread/370ab19a29339553?scoring=d)

------
timach
I find it incredible that a group presumably at the cutting edge of creativity
is incapable of recognizing that this video reveals the extraordinary
possibility of being a bird with a human brain and flying without the danger
of dying. Where is your imagination, up your keyboard?

~~~
vlad
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unmanned_aerial_vehicle>

The military uses them and they use real pilots (who have gone through full
pilot training) to fly them.

------
mynameishere
I've flown a real plane. Boring after 2 minutes. Just like that video.

~~~
far33d
yes, but an unmanned plane must be more fun since you can do crazy things
without fear of death:)

------
te_platt
Spectacular idea. Just a bit late to get one for this Christmas.

